# Lost The Fight Re Ponies



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Seems the farmer has now backed out . This is the message i just got sent 



> BAD NEWS IM AFRAID... THE FARMER HAS PULLED THE PLUG. MARY HAS LIED TO HIM AND SAID THAT THEY HAVE ALL BEEN BROUGHT SO WE HAVE WE RECKON TILL THURS TO GET THE MONEY TO HIM. PLEASE IF YOU CAN SPARE ANY MONEY AND GIFT IT TO US THEN WE CAN PAY HIM AND SAVE THESE LAST FEW. OTHERWISE THESE WILL OF LOST THEIR LIVES BY THE END OF THE WEEK.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

very sad,fingers crossed for them all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is so sad, poor ponies deserve a good life after what they have been through.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

what do you mean lose their lives?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> what do you mean lose their lives?


 
They will be shot like the other 700 were :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> This is so sad, poor ponies deserve a good life after what they have been through.


I know Shell. At least your pair have that life tho. Just cant see why hes being so heartless they have rehomed so many of the horses whats the difference a few weeks is going to make


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> They will be shot like the other 700 were :bash:


 
well why dont you just give them to world horse welfare, or another charity


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> well why dont *you *just give them to world horse welfare, or another charity


 
Its not me. The lady who has been rescuing and rehoming them has to pay the farmer £30 per pony which is probably what he gets for them as zoo meat


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> well why dont you just give them to world horse welfare, or another charity


No charity will take them and they arent mine. A friend of a friend has been battling to save these horses and iv been trying to help. I run a charity with my mum but we have no room at all as we are overcrowded.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> No charity will take them and they arent mine. A friend of a friend has been battling to save these horses and iv been trying to help. I run a charity with my mum but we have no room at all as we are overcrowded.


 
What a fantastic job Mary has done rescuing all the lucky ones so far.
The only reason our sanctuary took 2 in was because we arent an equine rescue but do have 5 acres of land, stables and a field shelter so had the space to house them and the funds/experiance needed to care for them.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am very sorry but world horse welfare WILL take them as it prevents these horses being killed. all you need to do is call them and explain what has happened, i dont know what officer you have where you are but i know that ted barnes does the south east and he is brill, i have spoken to him many, many times about abandoned horses and he has always helped. the only other thing i can think of is for you to get your friend to just give the ponies away "free to good homes" as there are only 6 left it should only take a couple of days for them to be homed


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> What a fantastic job Mary has done rescuing all the lucky ones so far.
> The only reason our sanctuary took 2 in was because we arent an equine rescue but do have 5 acres of land, stables and a field shelter so had the space to house them and the funds/experiance needed to care for them.


We are all jam packed from the back end of last year. Especially with it being winter too people get rid due to not being bothered with the weather. We only have a small yard so can only accommodate a small amount of horses and we have been full since the end of october.

Mary has been fantastic with these ponies she really has. The campaign she has run to rescue them has been immense. The amount of quality homes she has also found is slowly restoring my faith in man kind.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> i am very sorry but world horse welfare WILL take them as it prevents these horses being killed. all you need to do is call them and explain what has happened, i dont know what officer you have where you are but i know that ted barnes does the south east and he is brill, i have spoken to him many, many times about abandoned horses and he has always helped. the only other thing i can think of is for you to get your friend to just give the ponies away "free to good homes" as there are only 6 left it should only take a couple of days for them to be homed


None of the horses can leave without a payment being made to the farmer. This is the problem they have had all along. Everyone has been fighting to save these ponies for the past 3 months and it has got harder and harder to get them off the land due to the action of the farmer.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

well once again sorry to say this but if you call world horse welfare and explain what has happened, they will come with the RSPCA and the police, the farmer will have no choice but to let them take the ponies


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> well once again sorry to say this but if you call world horse welfare and explain what has happened, they will come with the RSPCA and the police, the farmer will have no choice but to let them take the ponies


We have tried and failed with this on numerous occasions. The RSPCA didnt really care due to the fact the horses werent in terrible condition. The BHS released a article last year that stated should you not be able to afford your horse do not sell them put them to sleep due to the financial market. You make it seem that not all has been done for these. Mary has fought tooth and claw for these babies and iv tried to help where i can. Its not just a case of give someone a call and they will take the lot. The only way the rspca will step in is if they are killed inhumanely.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

but from what you have said they will be killed inhumanly, "the farmer will shoot them" as i have said advertise them as free to a good home as there are only 6 left they will go in seconds


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> but from what you have said they will be killed inhumanly, "the farmer will shoot them" as i have said advertise them as free to a good home as there are only 6 left they will go in seconds


How do u think most horses are euthanised?????


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> but from what you have said they will be killed inhumanly, "the farmer will shoot them" as i have said advertise them as free to a good home as there are only 6 left they will go in seconds


your missing the point, they ARENT free to a good home...they are being held by a farmer who would sooner shoot them for zoo meat


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dartmoor Pony Society please see this link, it states that the dartmoor ponies from dortmoor are a rare breed


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ami_j said:


> your missing the point, they ARENT free to a good home...they are being held by a farmer who would sooner shoot them for zoo meat


I did try and make it clear lol


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know the story of these ponies but guess that they are Dartmoor, Exmoor, New Forest? bred by the farmer concerned? in which case without wanting to sound uncaring surely by 'buying' them the farmer will simply breed more!. The only way to stop the unwanted breeding is to close the market then hopefully the owners won't think it worth running the stallions with the mares, Not sure but did I read 700 well at £30 per pony thats a nice little sum for the owner and well worth him breeding them and more. Sometimes you have to be 'not so nice' to get results and many of these so called rescued animals only end up in worse homes, and with money as tight as it is I doubt many will have permanent homes. I went to the New Forest sales a couple of years back as we were on holiday and was very surprised at both the quality and prices that the foals were making, way over the meat man's money and assume that the pony owners are now running good quality stallions and taking a bit of care over the breeding. The result ponies that are wanted and should make good riding ponies, it was much better than I expected never having been before and there was some really nice animals.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> Dartmoor Pony Society please see this link, it states that the dartmoor ponies from dortmoor are a rare breed


they are not full dartmoor ponies. they are heinz 57's. 
.most of these are coloureds and coloureds are not true dartmoor ponies.


LOL i sound like a racist.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I did try and make it clear lol


:lol2: well i got ya


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

annsimpson1 said:


> I don't know the story of these ponies but guess that they are Dartmoor, Exmoor, New Forest? bred by the farmer concerned? in which case without wanting to sound uncaring surely by 'buying' them the farmer will simply breed more!. The only way to stop the unwanted breeding is to close the market then hopefully the owners won't think it worth running the stallions with the mares, Not sure but did I read 700 well at £30 per pony thats a nice little sum for the owner and well worth him breeding them and more. Sometimes you have to be 'not so nice' to get results and many of these so called rescued animals only end up in worse homes, and with money as tight as it is I doubt many will have permanent homes. I went to the New Forest sales a couple of years back as we were on holiday and was very surprised at both the quality and prices that the foals were making, way over the meat man's money and assume that the pony owners are now running good quality stallions and taking a bit of care over the breeding. The result ponies that are wanted and should make good riding ponies, it was much better than I expected never having been before and there was some really nice animals.


 

These are Dartmoor hill ponies so basically crossbreeds. They are taken off the moors, kept by the farmers in compounds and fed cattle sileage.
Our sanctuary were very happy to help the 2 we have but to say helping them will make the farmer breed more is like saying we should stop helping domestic pets too. Even if people dont help these ponies the farmers will continue breeding them for zoo meat or live export to Italy for their skins.The only way to stop this happening is to raise public awareness to their plight and if some get saved along the way thats even better.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> Dartmoor Pony Society please see this link, it states that the dartmoor ponies from dortmoor are a rare breed


Native ponies are still culled and sold at sales otherwise we would be overrun. Also these are native crosses and as Rachel said Heinz57.



annsimpson1 said:


> I don't know the story of these ponies but guess that they are Dartmoor, Exmoor, New Forest? bred by the farmer concerned? in which case without wanting to sound uncaring surely by 'buying' them the farmer will simply breed more!. The only way to stop the unwanted breeding is to close the market then hopefully the owners won't think it worth running the stallions with the mares, Not sure but did I read 700 well at £30 per pony thats a nice little sum for the owner and well worth him breeding them and more. Sometimes you have to be 'not so nice' to get results and many of these so called rescued animals only end up in worse homes, and with money as tight as it is I doubt many will have permanent homes. I went to the New Forest sales a couple of years back as we were on holiday and was very surprised at both the quality and prices that the foals were making, way over the meat man's money and assume that the pony owners are now running good quality stallions and taking a bit of care over the breeding. The result ponies that are wanted and should make good riding ponies, it was much better than I expected never having been before and there was some really nice animals.


He just wants them off his land. Hes not got any other horses and has no intention of breeding again.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

you say there are only 6 left and he wants £30 per pony, that is £180. 2-3 people can rasie this money but as i have said before where he is saying he will shoot them he can be prosacuted for animal crultey. CALL WHW they will come armed with the police and RSPCA they will NOT be killed. also to stop being over run in the future 90% of all stallions and colts should be cut that way numbers will be reduced. this will also make them more sellable as most yards will not take a colt and most people want mares or geldings


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> you say there are only 6 left and he wants £30 per pony, that is £180. 2-3 people can rasie this money but as i have said before where he is saying he will shoot them he can be prosacuted for animal crultey. CALL WHW they will come armed with the police and RSPCA they will NOT be killed. also to stop being over run in the future 90% of all stallions and colts should be cut that way numbers will be reduced. this will also make them more sellable as most yards will not take a colt and most people want mares or geldings


2 -3 people can probably come up with this money but some of us cant. Also where do the horses go once you have come up with the money. We could easily pay £30 for one but where do we put it. Our yard is completely jam packed with horses that are in need. You might say oh but they are only small ponies. That isnt the point at all its all the care etc we just cannot skimp anymore on the care of the horses we have. If they chopped every colt and stallion then there would be no new bloodlines etc. Its easy to say they should do this do that but its never going to happen. Hes already shot god knows how many of the ponies so its not an empty threat. As said before the RSPCA will not do anything as they are just some ponies in a field. These are basically meat ponies that the farmer cannot be bothered to send to market. I put these threads up to try and help the last 6 just like loads of other people are doing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> 2 -3 people can probably come up with this money but some of us cant. Also where do the horses go once you have come up with the money. We could easily pay £30 for one but where do we put it. Our yard is completely jam packed with horses that are in need. You might say oh but they are only small ponies. That isnt the point at all its all the care etc we just cannot skimp anymore on the care of the horses we have. If they chopped every colt and stallion then there would be no new bloodlines etc. Its easy to say they should do this do that but its never going to happen. Hes already shot god knows how many of the ponies so its not an empty threat. As said before the RSPCA will not do anything as they are just some ponies in a field. These are basically meat ponies that the farmer cannot be bothered to send to market. I put these threads up to try and help the last 6 just like loads of other people are doing.


 
Good post:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Good post:2thumb:


Im getting that head meets wall feeling lmao


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

they are not only 30 quid. good luck finding a yard that will allow for a wild pony to be quarantined.then there is all the vet bills you will be faced with worms,flu jab etc.then there feet will be in bad nick,granted there wild so not just a £50 trim im guessing they will need to be sedated. these are NOT cheap ponies.
if they were offered free i dread to think where they would end up if they were not vet checked and home checked.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rach666 said:


> they are not only 30 quid. good luck finding a yard that will allow for a wild pony to be quarantined.then there is all the vet bills you will be faced with worms,flu jab etc.then there feet will be in bad nick,granted there wild so not just a £50 trim im guessing they will need to be sedated. these are NOT cheap ponies.
> if they were offered free i dread to think where they would end up if they were not vet checked and home checked.


 

We paid £350 for Horses2go to bring them to us, £20 each for their passports and microchips then had the cost of worming,delousing,flu jabs and the farrier to trim their feet(no sedation needed after 4 weeks with us) and the cost of the colts gelding this coming week. Ours were that emaciated and the filly so young we also had to feed them foal creep to get some weight on them. They eat mountains of hay and readigrass too. They definately arent a cheap option. When animals are advertised free I think it brings in the wrong kind of homes.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

so why are you charging £53 per pony, as it says on facebook. the farmer only wants £30 per pony, i understand that you have to pay for the care but surley being a bit out of pocket to save these ponies is better than them being shot, the farmer can be procacuted for animal crultey as he is not licenced to shoot a horse. from what i have read the dartmoor hill pony asco. is helping the farmers. (please see quote below from the website)

_There are approximately 1500 ponies living on the Moor, all owned by farmers with Commoner’s rights. This amounts to less than 10% of the numbers that lived on the Moors 50 years ago. The reason that the numbers have declined is because the Commoners have not received enough income from the sale of ponies to cover the costs of maintaining the herds, and they have therefore either given up or vastly reduced their numbers._
_The gene pool that resides within these ponies is a treasure, which must never be lost, as we could never replicate what has emerged from thousands of years of adaptation to life on Dartmoor in all her moods._
_The Dartmoor Hill Pony Association has worked hard on behalf of the Commoners to raise the value of the ponies, so that it becomes economically viable to maintain the herds. The Association also subsidises colt castration, and raises awareness of the value of keeping this gene pool going. It has formed a Dartmoor Hill Pony Display Team to show how clever these little ponies are. There is also an annual Dartmoor Country Fair with an extensive range of classes for Hill Ponies to compete in._

_*also i did not say all the males should be cut, i said 90%. i am a hors owner myself, i have working in racehorse studs i know how breeding works. *_​


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

selina i praise you for what you and your friend are doing, if only there was more people like you two. If only I had the time, a little more space and a bit of money. I would take as many as possible  This is such a tragic story, and I hope with all my heart at least one can be saved from this horrible money orientated :censor::censor:, have your tried posting on gumtree, pets4homes etc? I know you've said you've done everything you can and i believe you just trying to help. I've only recently heard of pets4homes :blush:
Good luck. x


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> We paid £350 for Horses2go to bring them to us, £20 each for their passports and microchips then had the cost of worming,delousing,flu jabs and the farrier to trim their feet(no sedation needed after 4 weeks with us) and the cost of the colts gelding this coming week. Ours were that emaciated and the filly so young we also had to feed them foal creep to get some weight on them. They eat mountains of hay and readigrass too. They definately arent a cheap option. When animals are advertised free I think it brings in the wrong kind of homes.


i completely agree shell !


rosanna123 said:


> so why are you charging £53 per pony, as it says on facebook. the farmer only wants £30 per pony, i understand that you have to pay for the care but surley being a bit out of pocket to save these ponies is better than them being shot, the farmer can be procacuted for animal crultey as he is not licenced to shoot a horse. from what i have read the dartmoor hill pony asco. is helping the farmers. (please see quote below from the website)
> 
> _There are approximately 1500 ponies living on the Moor, all owned by farmers with Commoner’s rights. This amounts to less than 10% of the numbers that lived on the Moors 50 years ago. The reason that the numbers have declined is because the Commoners have not received enough income from the sale of ponies to cover the costs of maintaining the herds, and they have therefore either given up or vastly reduced their numbers._
> _The gene pool that resides within these ponies is a treasure, which must never be lost, as we could never replicate what has emerged from thousands of years of adaptation to life on Dartmoor in all her moods._
> ...


becuase you are paying for there passport too which is a legal requirement when selling a horse or pony.

btw its not selina selling them you are getting your wires crossed.she is helping find them SUITABLE homes like everyone else.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> so why are you charging £53 per pony, as it says on facebook. the farmer only wants £30 per pony, i understand that you have to pay for the care but surley being a bit out of pocket to save these ponies is better than them being shot, the farmer can be procacuted for animal crultey as he is not licenced to shoot a horse. from what i have read the dartmoor hill pony asco. is helping the farmers. (please see quote below from the website)
> 
> _There are approximately 1500 ponies living on the Moor, all owned by farmers with Commoner’s rights. This amounts to less than 10% of the numbers that lived on the Moors 50 years ago. The reason that the numbers have declined is because the Commoners have not received enough income from the sale of ponies to cover the costs of maintaining the herds, and they have therefore either given up or vastly reduced their numbers._
> _The gene pool that resides within these ponies is a treasure, which must never be lost, as we could never replicate what has emerged from thousands of years of adaptation to life on Dartmoor in all her moods._
> ...


 
£30 per pony and £23 for the passport and ID chip = £53


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

well i didnt know this, but as what has know been said on facebook (the piont i was trying to get acrossed) if £180 can be got together, then the farmer can be paid and the ponies can go to WHW or another sancuary, they way they will not need passports to be taken in by these. i personally would like to set up some sort of awareness of these ponies to raise money for the dartmoorhillponyasco. who are trying to work with farmers to have colts cuts ect. stopping the need for them to be culled 

please see link Dartmoor Hill Pony Association


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> well i didnt know this, but as what has know been said on facebook (the piont i was trying to get acrossed) if £180 can be got together, then the farmer can be paid and the ponies can go to WHW or another sancuary, they way they will not need passports to be taken in by these. i personally would like to set up some sort of awareness of these ponies to raise money for the dartmoorhillponyasco. who are trying to work with farmers to have colts cuts ect. stopping the need for them to be culled
> 
> please see link Dartmoor Hill Pony Association


they have a lot of the money now from what ive seen. but they will still need to be moved somewhere else.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> We paid £350 for Horses2go to bring them to us, £20 each for their passports and microchips then had the cost of worming,delousing,flu jabs and the farrier to trim their feet(no sedation needed after 4 weeks with us) and the cost of the colts gelding this coming week. Ours were that emaciated and the filly so young we also had to feed them foal creep to get some weight on them. They eat mountains of hay and readigrass too. They definately arent a cheap option. When animals are advertised free I think it brings in the wrong kind of homes.


Thank you for posting this Shell hopefully it will show that its not just that amount



rosanna123 said:


> so why are you charging £53 per pony, as it says on facebook. the farmer only wants £30 per pony, i understand that you have to pay for the care but surley being a bit out of pocket to save these ponies is better than them being shot, the farmer can be procacuted for animal crultey as he is not licenced to shoot a horse. from what i have read the dartmoor hill pony asco. is helping the farmers. (please see quote below from the website)
> 
> _There are approximately 1500 ponies living on the Moor, all owned by farmers with Commoner’s rights. This amounts to less than 10% of the numbers that lived on the Moors 50 years ago. The reason that the numbers have declined is because the Commoners have not received enough income from the sale of ponies to cover the costs of maintaining the herds, and they have therefore either given up or vastly reduced their numbers._
> _The gene pool that resides within these ponies is a treasure, which must never be lost, as we could never replicate what has emerged from thousands of years of adaptation to life on Dartmoor in all her moods._
> ...


These arent MY ponies. Me and my mother run a rescue ourselves. We were contacted to help but couldnt due to room issues. Have you even read my other posts lol. We are so jam packed and have had to turn so many horses away due to space issues so have just taken in those that need urgent vet care.



snowdrop said:


> selina i praise you for what you and your friend are doing, if only there was more people like you two. If only I had the time, a little more space and a bit of money. I would take as many as possible  This is such a tragic story, and I hope with all my heart at least one can be saved from this horrible money orientated :censor::censor:, have your tried posting on gumtree, pets4homes etc? I know you've said you've done everything you can and i believe you just trying to help. I've only recently heard of pets4homes :blush:
> Good luck. x


I cant take the credit im afraid. This is all Marys work i am just helping where i can after not being able to help by taking one in myself. I offer help where it is needed as i cant see any animals being harmed etc.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> well i didnt know this, but as what has know been said on facebook (the piont i was trying to get acrossed) if £180 can be got together, then the farmer can be paid and the ponies can go to WHW or another sancuary, they way t*hey will not need passports* to be taken in by these. i personally would like to set up some sort of awareness of these ponies to raise money for the dartmoorhillponyasco. who are trying to work with farmers to have colts cuts ect. stopping the need for them to be culled
> 
> please see link Dartmoor Hill Pony Association


You do know a horse needs a passport to be transported anywhere lol.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Native ponies are still culled and sold at sales otherwise we would be overrun. Also these are native crosses and as Rachel said Heinz57.
> 
> 
> 
> He just wants them off his land. Hes not got any other horses and has no intention of breeding again.





rach666 said:


> they have a lot of the money now from what ive seen. but they will still need to be moved somewhere else.


this is why i was saying WORLD HOSRE WELFARE (originally ILPH) once the ponies have been paid for they or another charity could take the ponies and rehome them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> this is why i was saying WORLD HOSRE WELFARE (originally ILPH) once the ponies have been paid for they or another charity could take the ponies and rehome them


That is the problem though. We need to raise the money


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You do know a horse needs a passport to be transported anywhere lol.


 
not if being taken by WHW or someone like that, do you think that all them horses at amersham had passports. i am only trying to help, coming up with ideas they may not have been thought of


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> not if being taken by WHW or someone like that, do you think that all them horses at amersham had passports. i am only trying to help, coming up with ideas they may not have been thought of


Its a fine if you get stopped by Defra with unpassported horses. They probably had to ask Defras permission or show they were getting the horses passported. Of course people dont obey this at all.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> this is why i was saying WORLD HOSRE WELFARE (originally ILPH) once the ponies have been paid for they or another charity could take the ponies and rehome them


maybe they might take them on but the whole point is the farmer wont release them unless he gets money as he would if they were slaughtered and sold for meat.the whole point of this thread was to raise awareness that they have till thurs fri at the latest to raise money other wise they will be killed.

most horse welfare organisations are already at breaking point due to the credit crunch and the fact most people abandon and get rid of horses in winter as its more exspensive. but what they rescue they like to rehome.i myself cannot see them taking in wild unhealthy ponies which are culled in there 100s every year over horses that can be rehomed and ridden again and mofit from which in return keeps there welfare and rescue going.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont think you understand what i am saying, WHW will come and pick up the ponies themselves, no passports will be needed for them to take the ponies away, they WILL not be fined as they are a charity helping the horses and yes they WILL get them passported once they have taken them


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rach666 said:


> maybe they might take them on but the whole point is the farmer wont release them unless he gets money as he would if they were slaughtered and sold for meat.the whole point of this thread was to raise awareness that they have till thurs fri at the latest to raise money other wise they will be killed.
> 
> most horse welfare organisations are already at breaking point due to the credit crunch and the fact most people abandon and get rid of horses in winter as its more exspensive. but what they rescue they like to rehome.i myself cannot see them taking in wild unhealthy ponies which are culled in there 100s every year over horses that can be rehomed and ridden again and mofit from which in return keeps there welfare and rescue going.


Good post Rach. However i seem to be one of these people that take in sick horses that end up staying for years lol.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

if i could find stabling near to me i would take one on. I oved my horse when i was a kid. Such a shame that it could end in them being killed.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Good post Rach. However i seem to be one of these people that take in sick horses that end up staying for years lol.


id be the same lol my auntie has just rescued a 23yr old grey mare in spain. hooves like dutch cloggs.kept in a cellar full of crap. hadnt seen daylight for god knows how many years 
the farmer made her pay for the mare aswell.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> i dont think you understand what i am saying, WHW will come and pick up the ponies themselves, no passports will be needed for them to take the ponies away, they WILL not be fined as they are a charity helping the horses and yes they WILL get them passported once they have taken them


you may be right, but then what? they have to house them, feed them and attempt to rehome them. taking in unquarentined hill ponies that will more than likely require vetenary treatment will put a hell of a burden of the charity. there having a hard enough time rehoming fully fit, well mannered riding ponies.

im trying not to sound heartless as i hope the ponies do find caring homes, but i think the best thing for them would be private rehomes. no good dealer will touch them except to sell them as meat, and charities may be very wary of the potential costs involved in taking them in.

i hope something can be done for them, i would take some on if i had the money. il send the link to horsey freinds and family, i assume this has already been posted on horse forums? good luck and il do all i can my end.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> you may be right, but then what? they have to house them, feed them and attempt to rehome them. taking in unquarentined hill ponies that will more than likely require vetenary treatment will put a hell of a burden of the charity. there having a hard enough time rehoming fully fit, well mannered riding ponies.
> 
> im trying not to sound heartless as i hope the ponies do find caring homes, but i think the best thing for them would be private rehomes. no good dealer will touch them except to sell them as meat, and charities may be very wary of the potential costs involved in taking them in.
> 
> i hope something can be done for them, i would take some on if i had the money. il send the link to horsey freinds and family, i assume this has already been posted on horse forums? good luck and il do all i can my end.


Not sure if its been posted on the horse forums as i tend to stay away from them lol.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Not sure if its been posted on the horse forums as i tend to stay away from them lol.


so do i but iv sent a link to this thread to my mate that goes on them a lot (sadist that she is lol), if she gets her internet back soon she'l put it on (she knows its waiting in her inbox)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> so do i but iv sent a link to this thread to my mate that goes on them a lot (sadist that she is lol), if she gets her internet back soon she'l put it on (she knows its waiting in her inbox)


They actually scare me. They make this forum seem very friendly in comparison haha


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

selina20 said:


> They actually scare me. They make this forum seem very friendly in comparison haha


LMFAO dont they just? i gave up.i mean one fenwomen is enough but a forum full? nah il just go now thanks.....:lol2:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

from what i have heard the horse forums are like alot of livery yards (they can be quite bitchy)


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rach666 said:


> LMFAO dont they just? i gave up.i mean one fenwomen is enough but a forum full? nah il just go now thanks.....:lol2:


*shudders*


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rach666 said:


> LMFAO dont they just? i gave up.i mean one fenwomen is enough but a forum full? nah il just go now thanks.....:lol2:


I just tend to stick to facebook it has a shiny block button XD



rosanna123 said:


> from what i have heard the horse forums are like alot of livery yards (they can be quite bitchy)


This forum is very light hearted compared to the horse forums lol. I dont use livery yards as i cant stand them


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> from what i have heard the horse forums are like alot of livery yards (they can be quite bitchy)


quite? LOL i wanted to use my pitchfork for more than just straw.. i love the looks on there faces when i turn up with my half sleeve tattoo of pink skulls,my leopard print jods its awesome!:2thumb:



ami_j said:


> *shudders*


hahaha!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

*ponders the possibility that an RFUK livery yard could be a money spinner, no snobish behaviour allowed and we go to the pub on horseback every friday* :whistling2:

and where did you get leopard print jods :mf_dribble:im braving the showing world again this spring and i must have some :2thumb: combined with the piercings and multi-coloured hair they may make somewhat of an impact :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> *ponders the possibility that an RFUK livery yard could be a money spinner, no snobish behaviour allowed and we go to the pub on horseback every friday* :whistling2:
> 
> and where did you get leopard print jods :mf_dribble:im braving the showing world again this spring and i must have some :2thumb: combined with the piercings and multi-coloured hair they may make somewhat of an impact :whistling2:


You mean these ones lol:

Leopard Print Jodhpurs

My son got his 1st pair of joddies the other week. They are so cute XD


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

selina20 said:


> You mean these ones lol:
> 
> Leopard Print Jodhpurs
> 
> My son got his 1st pair of joddies the other week. They are so cute XD


OH MY GOD WANT! mine are poop compared to those!:lol2:

these are simular to mine!
VTG 80s Black Leopard Leggings Jodhpurs Trousers 10 on eBay (end time 14-Mar-11 19:59:21 GMT)


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

rach666 said:


> quite? LOL i wanted to use my pitchfork for more than just straw.. i love the looks on there faces when i turn up with my half sleeve tattoo of pink skulls,my leopard print jods its awesome!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!





miss_ferret said:


> *ponders the possibility that an RFUK livery yard could be a money spinner, no snobish behaviour allowed and we go to the pub on horseback every friday* :whistling2:
> 
> and where did you get leopard print jods :mf_dribble:im braving the showing world again this spring and i must have some :2thumb: combined with the piercings and multi-coloured hair they may make somewhat of an impact :whistling2:


 
:lol2: hahahahahahahahahahaha:lol2: it is funny to see the look on peoples faces when you turn up like that. i have ridden my horses to the pub, into the school car park to get my GCSE results, ridden him home, to the local kebab shop cos i was hungery everything lol. even through the council estate down the road to go have a cuppa with a mate, i left him having a munch in their back garden


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rach666 said:


> OH MY GOD WANT! mine are poop compared to those!:lol2:
> 
> these are simular to mine!
> VTG 80s Black Leopard Leggings Jodhpurs Trousers 10 on eBay (end time 14-Mar-11 19:59:21 GMT)


Hahahaha think i might of started something XD.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> :lol2: hahahahahahahahahahaha:lol2: it is funny to see the look on peoples faces when you turn up like that. i have ridden my horses to the pub, into the school car park to get my GCSE results, ridden him home, to the local kebab shop cos i was hungery everything lol. even through the council estate down the road to go have a cuppa with a mate, i left him having a munch in their back garden


hahaha thats just what im like,my horsey mate was off school ill so got her to ride her horse,lead mine to my high school to meet me at home time! done the drunk pub rides :blush:
although putting my horse in my garden didnt go to plan she squeezed down a gap to get to my backdoor,wedged herself between the shed and back gate was awful.proper fire brigade moment:lol2:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, nope, the funnest things i have seen was the 14.1 light weight coloured cob i had, he can tearing in from the feild one day, cantered into his stable and went he first into the wall knocking himself out, called the vet who couldnt stop laughing know what he was like turned out he gave himself concustion lol, the other thing he used to do is climb into the wheel barrow when you were poo picking cos he wanted you to push him round (yeah, that didnt go very well lol)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> lol, nope, the funnest things i have seen was the 14.1 light weight coloured cob i had, he can tearing in from the feild one day, cantered into his stable and went he first into the wall knocking himself out, called the vet who couldnt stop laughing know what he was like turned out he gave himself concustion lol, the other thing he used to do is climb into the wheel barrow when you were poo picking cos he wanted you to push him round (yeah, that didnt go very well lol)


Try having a 15hh mare that actually goes into full sedation on a shetland dose of sedative when the plunger hasnt even hit the bottom. Poor vet had only just qualified.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Heya, I just found this thread. I'm quite involved in rescue and am happy to cross post these horses to various forums, was there a thread before that gave full details?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> you say there are only 6 left and he wants £30 per pony, that is £180. 2-3 people can rasie this money but as i have said before where he is saying he will shoot them he can be prosacuted for animal crultey. CALL WHW they will come armed with the police and RSPCA they will NOT be killed. also to stop being over run in the future 90% of all stallions and colts should be cut that way numbers will be reduced. this will also make them more sellable as most yards will not take a colt and most people want mares or geldings


 
so are you puttin up the first £30 then for one of them? for someone whos sayin it only takes 2-3 people i dont see you offerin?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Devi said:


> Heya, I just found this thread. I'm quite involved in rescue and am happy to cross post these horses to various forums, was there a thread before that gave full details?


There are 2 other threads with links in i have wrote on this issue. Its a facebook group atm.



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so are you puttin up the first £30 then for one of them? for someone whos sayin it only takes 2-3 people i dont see you offerin?


Oh Cat where have you been


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> There are 2 other threads with links in i have wrote on this issue. Its a facebook group atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Cat where have you been


 
been tonight or in general?
today i been on the razz in my new corset, see face book or cat chat :lol2:

generally ive been lookin after my Gunther, also see facebook or cat chat hehe 

if i had any money id put up a donation in if people are willin on here to donate to raise the £180, but like you say, its where they go when


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> been tonight or in general?
> today i been on the razz in my new corset, see face book or cat chat :lol2:
> 
> generally ive been lookin after my Gunther, also see facebook or cat chat hehe
> ...


Lol so youve basically been on facebook then XD


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol so youve basically been on facebook then XD


 
aye 

not got much to say on here of late, just pop up now n then with something profound


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> aye
> 
> not got much to say on here of late, just pop up now n then with something profound


It was a nice shock to see you making your profound reply here XD.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> It was a nice shock to see you making your profound reply here XD.


aww thanks, nice to know youve missed me :flrt:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

selina20 said:


> There are 2 other threads with links in i have wrote on this issue. Its a facebook group atm.


Got it and cross posted. Hope it comes to something!


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Seems the farmer has now backed out . This is the message i just got sent


 
Having read all the messages. 
Can you just outline what is wanted. 
The amount of money altogether. 
If you get the money, will someone be able to take the ponies?
Are you intending to ask for donations?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> Having read all the messages.
> Can you just outline what is wanted.
> The amount of money altogether.
> If you get the money, will someone be able to take the ponies?
> Are you intending to ask for donations?


 
Dartmoor rescue of 25+ ponies | Facebook


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry but I dont understand the fuss on this one. If the ponies are being badly treated the charities will step in. If they are just being shot for meat I dont see the issue. Thousands go this way every year, whats the difference between being shot on the farm with a bolt gun or in a slaughter house, which is what would happen if they went to the sales. If they were going to be live transported across Europe then I would have an issue.

And yes I am a horse lover but breeding of poor quality worthless stock is common. The autumn sales in Cornwall see foals going through for £10 (I have seen the invoices from a dealer who bought 2 wagon loads)

Whats the difference between horses and cows, sheep etc.

What really breaks my heart is going to the horse sales and seeing old ponies who have been family pets going under the hammer to save the owner the cost or upset of putting them to sleep.

I'm off to look if this has gone on horse and hound forum, haven't forgotten their reaction to the french meat rescue threads


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

Thought so :whistling2:

And this is one of the kinder ones

Dartmoor hill pony culls - Horse and Hound Forums


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rtk said:


> Sorry but I dont understand the fuss on this one. If the ponies are being badly treated the charities will step in. If they are just being shot for meat I dont see the issue. Thousands go this way every year, whats the difference between being shot on the farm with a bolt gun or in a slaughter house, which is what would happen if they went to the sales. If they were going to be live transported across Europe then I would have an issue.
> 
> And yes I am a horse lover but breeding of poor quality worthless stock is common. The autumn sales in Cornwall see foals going through for £10 (I have seen the invoices from a dealer who bought 2 wagon loads)
> 
> ...


well being a horse lover the main difference between horses cows and sheep is that the world wouldnt be how it is today if not for the horse.they helped us conquer battles,win wars shape most countries how they are today.
im not saying they are worth more,i personally just think we owe them a little dignity and respect at times.

i understand what your saying but you being a horse lover,surely it would be nice to help these few find loving,exsperienced homes rather than meet a bolt gun.: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rtk said:


> Whats the difference between horses and cows, sheep etc.


Intelligence for one!!!

I'm amazed as a horse lover that you can actually ask that question!

Horses have a much higher level of intelligence and a bigger interaction between humans than cows and sheep! :bash:


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

feorag said:


> Intelligence for one!!!
> 
> I'm amazed as a horse lover that you can actually ask that question!
> 
> Horses have a much higher level of intelligence and a bigger interaction between humans than cows and sheep! :bash:


That the kind of reply I would expect from one of the fluffy horse forums :whistling2:

If these horses were bred for meat and are wild (which is my understanding) they are no different to any other farm animal and certainly have not had more human interaction.

I'm veggie and wouldn't eat any of them but I hate this hypocritical attitude from horsey people. Either its OK to breed animals for food or its not, how the hell can you say that one animal is more important than another. But its a fact of life and one that I have accepted, eating other creatures is natural, in fact I have no idea how someone who thinks like you do can come on here. Fluffy bunnies being fed to snakes, live at times :gasp:

If you have time and plenty of spare money then help out the poor creatures who were bred as pets, kept as pets and then completely let down by the bastards who bought them.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

rtk said:


> Sorry but I dont understand the fuss on this one. If the ponies are being badly treated the charities will step in. If they are just being shot for meat I dont see the issue. Thousands go this way every year, whats the difference between being shot on the farm with a bolt gun or in a slaughter house, which is what would happen if they went to the sales. If they were going to be live transported across Europe then I would have an issue.
> 
> And yes I am a horse lover but breeding of poor quality worthless stock is common. The autumn sales in Cornwall see foals going through for £10 (I have seen the invoices from a dealer who bought 2 wagon loads)
> 
> ...



my mum owns a Tavistock sales 'meat pony' and a 46 year old anglo arab, both are adored, along with the sheep (that have names, come to call, and one even jumps up like a dog at you, how ever I have to agree with the above statement.
Farming ponies for meat is no different than, sheep, pigs (who are FAR more intellectual than horses) , cows, chickens etc.


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

wohic said:


> my mum owns a Tavistock sales 'meat pony' and a 46 year old anglo arab, both are adored, along with the sheep (that have names, come to call, and one even jumps up like a dog at you, how ever I have to agree with the above statement.
> Farming ponies for meat is no different than, sheep, pigs (who are FAR more intellectual than horses) , cows, chickens etc.


 

Thank you

Lovely to hear about your mums oldie, 46:gasp: must have had some excellent care in his/her life. My oldie is 35 now and also adored, my baby :blush:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

rtk said:


> Thank you
> 
> Lovely to hear about your mums oldie, 46:gasp: must have had some excellent care in his/her life. My oldie is 35 now and also adored, my baby :blush:


Finn came to mum about 15 years ago to live out his last couple of years as his owner was going to have him shot after all those years of service (now that is disgusting !) he has not been ridden since, he just lives his life his way, rugged up fed and free ranging over 6 acres with an open stable should he feel the need. there have been many times his paperwork has had to be dusted off as people do not believe his age !

Its good to here of another oldie, my highland x was well in to her late 30's when she died a few years ago, I still miss her.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rtk said:


> That the kind of reply I would expect from one of the fluffy horse forums :whistling2:.


Excuse me? I find that remark extremely personal! You asked what the difference was and I told you! I've known of very friendly cows who have been happy to be ridden like a horse and I've known of intelligent sheep who have been reasonably 'trainable', but in general horses are more intelligent.

And I'm no member of any "fluffy horse forum"



rtk said:


> how the hell can you say that one animal is more important than another.


Where did I say that??

You asked what was the difference between horses, cows and sheep and I told you what I thought, which is something I believe I'm entitled to do on an open forum without being judged and criticised by someone who doesn't even know me! 

As it happens I'm not a particularly "horsey person", thank you, although I spent many years when I was younger doing nothing but looking after horses!

I am quite happy to feed a dead mouse to my snake or a dead rabbit to my cats or dog or family, even though I keep rats and for years kept rabbits. And I don't have a problem with horses being farmed for meat.



rtk said:


> If you have time and plenty of spare money then help out the poor creatures who were bred as pets, kept as pets and then completely let down by the bastards who bought them.


Which I do - all the time! I spend a lot of my own money and even more of my time helping animals bred as pets and then dumped by people!

You don't know me - you don't know what my priorities are in life or how I feel about animals or what I do with regard to rescuing animals.

So basically you have no right to judge me, based on what I posted.


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

wohic said:


> Finn came to mum about 15 years ago to live out his last couple of years as his owner was going to have him shot after all those years of service (now that is disgusting !) .


Agreed, but at least the owner was responsible enough to either have him put to sleep or find him a good retirement home.

Those poor old horses at the meat sales are what really really hurts me. How can someone have a pet and then when its too old to be sold send it to the meat sales just to either get £50 or save the cost of destruction.

I have had to stop myself going anywhere near the oldies, you can see in their faces that they cant understand what has happened to them. What a reward for 30+ years of love and loyal service.


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

feorag said:


> So basically you have no right to judge me, based on what I posted.


 
As I dont know you, that the only thing I can make a judgement on.

Your post was hardly friendly and non judgemental was it


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

rtk said:


> Agreed, but at least the owner was responsible enough to either have him put to sleep or find him a good retirement home.
> 
> Those poor old horses at the meat sales are what really really hurts me. How can someone have a pet and then when its too old to be sold send it to the meat sales just to either get £50 or save the cost of destruction.
> 
> I have had to stop myself going anywhere near the oldies, you can see in their faces that they cant understand what has happened to them. What a reward for 30+ years of love and loyal service.


not been to a sale in 12 years, last time we came back with 8, the time before 6, including a very old mare with a foal at foot that was no more than 2 months and they sold them separate (we bought both) the mare (Meg) was a hat rack but soon picked up when put in a huge pen in the barn .
it is very satisfying buying meat ponys getting them right and finding new homes for them, but we can not do that for all of them, with an acre needed per pony its just not realistic, and i dont agree with stabling horses unless really necessary so that option is out.
we may go to the new forest sales, or possibly tavvy again this year as we have just moved back to the rural life, and i would like to pick up a colt to bring on for my daughter.


----------



## rtk (Feb 9, 2011)

wohic said:


> not been to a sale in 12 years, last time we came back with 8, the time before 6, including a very old mare with a foal at foot that was no more than 2 months and they sold them separate (we bought both) the mare (Meg) was a hat rack but soon picked up when put in a huge pen in the barn .
> it is very satisfying buying meat ponys getting them right and finding new homes for them, but we can not do that for all of them, with an acre needed per pony its just not realistic, and i dont agree with stabling horses unless really necessary so that option is out.
> we may go to the new forest sales, or possibly tavvy again this year as we have just moved back to the rural life, and i would like to pick up a colt to bring on for my daughter.


 
That a lovely story, good to know some of them have a happy ending.

Unfortunately mine are on a quite expensive livery yard so adding an extra one would be a few hundred a month before I added all the other costs. I am currently looking for somewhere with my own land and thats one of the things I would like to do in the future.

Which actually reminds me of another gripe. I regularly get comments about why I pay livery for my 20 & 35 year olds when they dont work much anymore. 

To be honest its because its easier to have them all together rather than in two different places, and they really dont need the indoor and several outdoor schools :blush:

But even so, why dont they deserve the same care as the younger ones. My oldie lad still takes me for the occasional wizz round the fields (still has no brakes :roll2

I think people are just jealous because the pressure is off, no-one asks me which team chase or event my horses are doing at the weekend :whistling2: and I dont have to ride around in circles pretending I'm schooling :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rtk said:


> As I dont know you, that the only thing I can make a judgement on.
> 
> Your post was hardly friendly and non judgemental was it


Why? Because I said that I was amazed a horse lover would have to ask that question. That was true. 

How does that make me a member of the "fluffy horse forum".

Or justify your parting shot about using my spare time and money to rescue unwanted pets.

I may be a lot of things, but hypocrite isn't one of them!


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

sad to see that 2 of these are going from one bad place to another. 
a place that already have 10 horses who live in shit and mud upto their arm pits and who the RSPCA is involved with.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Shadowz said:


> sad to see that 2 of these are going from one bad place to another.
> a place that already have 10 horses who live in shit and mud upto their arm pits and who the RSPCA is involved with.


 
oh er..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> sad to see that 2 of these are going from one bad place to another.
> a place that already have 10 horses who live in shit and mud upto their arm pits and who the RSPCA is involved with.


 
Why not name and shame them or let Mary know on the facebook site


----------

